

Pirate Party may gain seat in EU Parliament - javanix
http://torrentfreak.com/swedish-pirate-party-heading-for-eu-parliament-090430/

======
cturner
I'm based in Islington, and have a background in copyright and internet
regulation campaigns. By complete coincidence - also have a missing left eye
('maties!').

I've been unable to find details for any UK organisation (there appears to
have been one but it may be defunct?) but am interested in getting one set up,
hopefully in time for UK elections.

If any British readers are interested - 'mailto:%s'%os.sep.join( ['craig',
'cowoh', 'org'] ) I'm doing manual spam processing for the moment as part of a
project so be careful with subject lines :)

~~~
danw
Try talking to the Open Rights Group <http://www.openrightsgroup.org/> \- they
have an event on in Clerkenwell this evening -
<http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/2294908/>

~~~
cturner
Thanks for the link. It was sold out, and I went to the pub afterwards but had
no way of identifying the group. But with the link I can get in touch with
them.

------
erikstarck
No. In the EU Parliament. The election in Sweden is in September 2010.

And this was just one poll.

------
c1sc0
I'm happy to be living in Germany right now, for in my home country (also EU
member-state)there is no significant pirate party. vote++

Like most single-issue parties, I'm a bit sceptical about their voting
intentions on other issues once they do have a seat, but it is important to
have dissenting voices in a healthy democracy.

------
ktharavaad
Makes me wish there's US equivalent political organization to the pirate
party. or is there?

~~~
behe
There is.

<http://pirate-party.us/>

------
patrickg-zill
Isn't there a correlation between number of pirates, and global warming,
according to the guy who thought up the Flying Spaghetti Monster?

And sure enough, we have more pirates and are seeing a small period of
cooling...

